# OBX or B&M short shifter?



## S14240SR (Aug 20, 2004)

Ive Heard about the OBX short shifter for the 240sx models and its relativeley chep compared to the B&M short shifter, but the B&M is priced way higher than the OBX. Is there a reason for this? whick one is better and more reliable to use with the 240sx?


----------



## YamaHonda240sx (Aug 30, 2004)

S14240SR said:


> Ive Heard about the OBX short shifter for the 240sx models and its relativeley chep compared to the B&M short shifter, but the B&M is priced way higher than the OBX. Is there a reason for this? whick one is better and more reliable to use with the 240sx?


I personally have had bad experiences with short shifters, and know of a lot of freinds who have too. People get short shifters and try to slam it into gear, and they jam it into gear, too fast, before the gears inside the transmission can catch up, and end up tearing the syncros up. Honestly, short shifters arent worth the money, you can shift just as quick without a short shifter. 

But back on subject, if I were you, I would just get the cheaper of the two, short shifter is a short shifter, and both companies are pretty good. B&M has been around a lot longer.


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

B&M is more expensive than the OBM simple because you pay for what you get. that's how the saying goes. "you get what you pay for", and that goes for car parts. 

i had a B&M on my old 240SX and it was wonderful. never had a problem with shifting too fast or tearing up my synchros.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

S14240SR said:


> Ive Heard about the OBX short shifter for the 240sx models and its relativeley chep compared to the B&M short shifter, but the B&M is priced way higher than the OBX. Is there a reason for this? whick one is better and more reliable to use with the 240sx?


It's cheap alright... like anything else. It's priced cheaper because the quality of OBX isn't as good.

most OBX products are cheap made in china crap.


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

i hate OBX...i bought a muffler from them, lasted me 4 months..."you get what you pay for" is true cause it cost me 30 bucks...i later boutgh a uras muffler for 135, still have for 2 years running...i dont like short shifters considering my RX7 already has a short shift, it just ruined my shifting technique...


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

ok Ive posted about this before because this question has been asked before. but ill be nice and say it again.

my friend bought an OBX and im not sure what happened but it got messed up or didnt work well...anyways he tried the Band M and said dont ever waste your money on obx, definately spend the extra 100 bucks or so.ive shifted through his gears and ive never felt a closer shift, it felt great.its lasted him a while with zero problems what so ever.its not as simple as "a short shifter is a short shifter...there is a major difference and if money is a problem, wait longer and save up


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

^^^Agreed^^^


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

I remember reading somewhere that the B+M has adjustable shift stops, so you wont bend/break a shift fork while rowing through the gears. Don't know anything about the OBX.


----------



## AlexAtMyNismo (Apr 16, 2004)

Go with the B&M...... shorter throw distance and feels a lot firmer and more accurate than the OBX..... The OBX will do the job but if you want better shifting accuracy and a better quality product, go with the B&M..... When you see it you'll understand.....it's just night and day.... Check it out in the following link: LINKY 

-Alex B.


----------



## Ralphieboy57 (Sep 20, 2004)

*The B&M for sure!*

Installed a B&M short shifter on my 04 Spec V and It's great! No problems, easy install, and takes away the clunky feel off the stock unit. Definitely a winner!


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

Ralphieboy57 said:


> Installed a B&M short shifter on my 04 Spec V and It's great! No problems, easy install, and takes away the clunky feel off the stock unit. Definitely a winner!


there was absolutely no reason to bump an old thread, with people who dont care anymore, and post useless information.


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

I've heard nothing good come from OBX, my buddy bought headers for his altima that were OBX, the bolt holes didn't even line up, OBX, yeah...it sucks. Just spend the extra cash and pick up the B&M...it's the way to go, you def. do get what you pay for when it comes to cars...And remember OBX is a newer company, so they haven't done all the research and testing that B&M has done, B&M has gone through thorough testing and research to get that perfect throw, and B&M specializes in tranny work, nothing else, OBX tried to jump into the scene and make everything... B&M it's the only option...


----------



## DaCheat (Nov 4, 2004)

AlexAtMyNismo said:


> Go with the B&M...... shorter throw distance and feels a lot firmer and more accurate than the OBX..... The OBX will do the job but if you want better shifting accuracy and a better quality product, go with the B&M..... When you see it you'll understand.....it's just night and day.... Check it out in the following link: LINKY
> 
> -Alex B.


I hope you didn't buy your B&M from those guys!
That price is insanely high! There are sites that can get B&M's about 40-50$ cheaper than that! LOL.
...But Yeah B&M is the way to go with a short shifter!


----------



## Ralphieboy57 (Sep 20, 2004)

*Who cares, I care.*



Dustin said:


> there was absolutely no reason to bump an old thread, with people who dont care anymore, and post useless information.


Hey Dustin, Your sporting a stock Sentra and you are telling me that my info is useless and that no one cares. First of all the B&M SS shifter dosn't even apply to your ride which means your comment is inappropiate and out of context. And yes people do care or they wouldn't have started this thread and asked in the first place. It's people like you that keep people like me away from this forum. Any information is good information. So to make it short it's really none of your business. :loser:


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Dustin said:


> there was absolutely no reason to bump an old thread, with people who dont care anymore, and post useless information.



its called SEARCH.....maybe some one was looking, than posted.......ever thought about that?........go back to your B section 

also i didnt know which was better if B&M or OBX....now i do.....this was useful..... :fluffy:


----------

